# Trying to find a old friend



## steveedmond (Feb 17, 2012)

I know it’s a long shot but does anyone know Phil Upton from Yorkshire I sailed with him on the globtik Tokyo in 1975 and would like to get in touch with him much appreciated S Edmond


----------

